# Were 4 speed manual transmissions available in 93?



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I know they were available in 91, as the FSM has listings for both the 4 and the 5 speed. If they were available in 93, how can you tell if a trans is a 4 or 5 speed? I got the trans out of a 93 and want to verify it's a 5 speed before putting it in.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

dont worry u got a 5 speed
93 and up all sentras got 5 speed
u can check by tryin to put the tranny into 5th gear lol
check www.cars.com but i am sure you got a 5 speed


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*anyone have a........*

manual transmission for my 92 sentra se??????


----------

